# What's the deal with japanese mini-trucks???



## dkight (Apr 28, 2010)

I hear these little trucks can't legally drive on the highways, anyone know why?
thanks, dkight


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 28, 2010)

probably because of dot regulations....same reason humvees (military one's) can't drive on the road...seat belts, padded dash, door panels etc etc.

sure...there are exceptions.  For instance...if your local tag office lets you register it, you're good to go.

Also, for what it's worth, the military auctioned off about 30 or so humvees back in the 90s (i believe) in Savannah and gave them registeration/vin #s as well.  Those are the only legal one's that I know of.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 30, 2010)

hey man, my wife & i went to central america 4 yrs ago. our renta car was a susuki jimmy. with a 4 speed, 1.somthin liter engine. we drove all over the place for a week on a tank of fuel that had to be less than 10 gallons. incredidible little suv.
came back to the states and i wanted one. of course i'd never seen one before. and i couldn't find one. found out that usa wont trade with that suv for some reason. i was thinkin.......why......because its too good on fuel?????


----------



## Davis31052 (Apr 30, 2010)

What cruiser said. They don't meet FMVSS.  It ain't right, but it's the law. However, I can go down to the local steel yard, buy some tubing, weld up a dune buggy frame, then get it licensed, tagged, and insured no quesionts asked.

It'll be less safe than the japanese mini trucks, but at least it'll be legal.


----------



## lej hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

*mini trucks*

Some are legal on the street.  My co worker has one its a somber I think.  It has a 4 cyl motor factory.  Its motor is in the rear.  It has a title and gets 45 MPG.  You just have to look for one with a title.


----------



## Browning01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly I would feel MUCH safer in a nice fully welded dune buggy frame than in a mini truck on the road.  I owned one for about 3 years and the only thing separating you from another car on the front is a VERY thin sheet of metal.  They are great little hunting and work vehicles but I dont know if I would drive one on the road.


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 13, 2013)

They are legal in some states. Like previously stated all you need is a title. I hunt in a suzuki carry. Best decision I ever made. I have a roof, doors, windows, heat and truck bed. Beats the pants off utv's only thing lacking is not much room in the cab. I run all year on about 20 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2013)

bandit819 said:


> They are legal in some states. Like previously stated all you need is a title. I hunt in a suzuki carry. Best decision I ever made. I have a roof, doors, windows, heat and truck bed. Beats the pants off utv's only thing lacking is not much room in the cab. I run all year on about 20 gallons of fuel.




where and how did you get the carry?


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> where and how did you get the carry?



Got it from bulldogoffroad.com. They were out of shreveport but I think they went under. I ordered it from them they got it from Japan, mine is a 1996 you can't get one new, and they shipped it to my house. I have had it for 5 years now and just rebuilt the motor. God only knows how many miles are on it. If memory serves it cost me about 7,000 including a lift kit, oversized rims/tires and freight.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe there's a Japanese MiniTruck place out of Birmingham area.  Can't remember the name....

Check Craigslist, they're on there from time to time.  Also, on the S&S too (or should I say Marketplace).  Actually, remember one down in South Georgia was posted a long while back with a messed up bed and was titled for $3-4k if I remember right.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2013)

bandit819 said:


> Got it from bulldogoffroad.com. They were out of shreveport but I think they went under. I ordered it from them they got it from Japan, mine is a 1996 you can't get one new, and they shipped it to my house. I have had it for 5 years now and just rebuilt the motor. God only knows how many miles are on it. If memory serves it cost me about 7,000 including a lift kit, oversized rims/tires and freight.





rjcruiser said:


> I believe there's a Japanese MiniTruck place out of Birmingham area.  Can't remember the name....
> 
> Check Craigslist, they're on there from time to time.  Also, on the S&S too (or should I say Marketplace).  Actually, remember one down in South Georgia was posted a long while back with a messed up bed and was titled for $3-4k if I remember right.



thx and thx


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 13, 2013)

i have seen some real nice ones  too camo wrapped tires and wheels spray in bed liner kc light bar on top etc it would be way better than having one them overprized utv


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 13, 2013)

Found this cause I didn't know what a mini truck was.

http://www.xtrememinitrucks.com/


----------

